

Parametric Snowboard Pattern Scripted - Vote for my board and enjoy - shippit
http://atrium.threadless.com/snowboards/subs/#/submission/the-abyss-2/

======
shippit
Hey guys, I entered a snowboard design competition and I thought you might
find the pattern I developed for the top of my snowboard really interesting!

Also, there are other designs which are cool, but obviously mine is cooler.

If you like it vote me up, I hope you do.

FYI you have sign up to vote... if you want to signup but not with your real
email address maybe use the temp email service
<https://www.guerrillamail.com/>

